# Hummingbird Rf35



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

I may have posted this in the begining of the year and no one knew anything about it. It's the hummingbird RF35 wrist mount sonar with RSS, hopefully this link works;
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601356&hasJS=true

It comes with the wrist screen for 79.00 or a larger screen for around 150 bucks. I have still found anyone that has ever gotten one and used it. It should be accurate for at least depth but it does locate fish. I guess you can cast it from shore and it'll read back to the wrist device. I'd like to float it down rivers and creeks and see if I can find some of the deeper holes where fish may be hiding. You can pull it back in and send it down in another direction. Not a bad item for the price to help in strange waters where you don't know the bottom. It would be convenient wearing it on your wrist so you didn't have to stow away a larger screen. I fish alot of lake perimeters in my canoe and it seemed like it may work there too. I didn't like the fact when the RSS unit (part you cast out) has to be tossed out and a new one purchased because the batteries were irreplacable but they weren't too expensive and its supposed to last 400 hours.
The only thing that makes me leary is that little sonar devise reading from the top water. If the water is at all choppy how accurate can this thing be? I know a boat moves but it sure as heck wouldn't move as much as a fishing bobber device it would seem. 
So does anyone know anything about this unit and give me a rating? Anything would help
The Dogsled


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never used the wrist model, but I do have a RF 10: 

http://www.smartcast-rf30.com/smartcast_rf10.htm

I think it has it's uses, but you are right, choppy water messes things up. Obviously, waves that are bigger than small ripples wil cause a distorted veiw onscreen, but 1+ footers will often cause the signal to be lost. In still water it shows depth, and the occasional fish, but it's still just the very basics. Also, I've yet to have a transducer last more than a couple of months, sometimes not that long.

It does work, however, and I think it is overlooked. Most nobody considers using it from a boat, but it helps to define things a little better, especially on drifts in current, while at the same time, you can pack it into a remote pond, and find unknown depths and submerged structure.


----------

